# In The middle Of An Order Need Assistance



## sirlouisgreen (Dec 6, 2015)

i am printing an order and on one of the letters the black is not printing on the underbase. I cleaned the screen and tried it again but still the same problem


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

It looks like the white underbase did not flash completely or not enough ink deposit from the black. Make sure the white is not too tacky after flashing. On the black, print/flood/print. You really shouldn't have to do this, but sometimes you will to get the orders out. What mesh are you using for the black? if it's too fine, you will have to hit twice.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Why are you using an underbase on black? I would tape off the underbase screen where your black letters are. But it looks like your black isn't clearing the screen.


----------



## Ready2Rock (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks to me like you need more pressure there. Is that "D" towards the edge of the screen you're using?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

blacks not clearing screen
reg is off all over
other spots black not clearing
did not need base on this one btw
have fun


----------



## sirlouisgreen (Dec 6, 2015)

I am confused, I thought I need an underbase when printing colors on colors.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

sirlouisgreen said:


> I am confused, I thought I need an underbase when printing colors on colors.


You don't underbase black. Other colors yes but never on black.


----------



## sirlouisgreen (Dec 6, 2015)

DAMN and thank you for that. I never knew that. I am curious to why you dont underbase black and I think my registration is off because my off contact is off. Do you know of any good tutorials on setting up off contact.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You only need to underbase colors if they aren't going to print opaque enough on the color of shirt. Other time are when you are printing on polyester or some 50/50's (like maroon or navy) that tend to bleed a lot. Also, sometimes if helps to underbase light colors on darks like yellows or orange if you're already printing white ink, otherwise just print/flash/print works fine.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

sirlouisgreen said:


> DAMN and thank you for that. I never knew that. I am curious to why you dont underbase black and I think my registration is off because my off contact is off. Do you know of any good tutorials on setting up off contact.


Not to be a smarty pants but... because it's BLACK 

Seriously though, black ink doesn't change colors when printed on different colored shirts. It always prints black. Other colors can be great effected by the shirt color and require an underbase in order to maintain the vibrancy of that color. For darker garments you will "almost always" print colors on an underbase (depending on the desired look).

Lighter garment colors (pastels for example) usually don't need underbasing as the color of the garment doesn't effect the ink color.

Print red and black on a light blue shirt and the red looks red and the black looks black. Print red on say a dark green shirt and the red looks super dark and the black looks black. Underbase the red and "pop"


----------



## sirlouisgreen (Dec 6, 2015)

wrkalot said:


> Not to be a smarty pants but... because it's BLACK
> 
> Seriously though, black ink doesn't change colors when printed on different colored shirts. It always prints black. Other colors can be great effected by the shirt color and require an underbase in order to maintain the vibrancy of that color. For darker garments you will "almost always" print colors on an underbase (depending on the desired look).
> 
> ...


What other colors besides black would not need an underbase.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

None that come to mind an the moment if your looking for a bright print. Again, it all depends on the "look" your after.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

wrkalot said:


> You don't underbase black. Other colors yes but never on black.


I don't underbase any dark color on a light shirt. In this case you may not be getting enough of a cure on the edge which would cause the black not to stick. Try printing the black direct and you'll know if this is the case or if you didn't rinse out your screen enough. If there is emulsion left in the screen often you can scrub it out with a wet Q-Tip.


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

You have probably already resolved this by now but something that I don't think anyone has mentioned is that you may have accidentally cured some ink in that black screen. If you print on a shirt that has been flashed and has not had time to cool, you can cure the ink in the screen and have problems like this. 

Being black it doesn't need a white under base anyway but your black screen may still need to be cleaned really well or replaced if you have cured ink in it.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

wrkalot said:


> Other colors can be great effected by the shirt color and require an underbase in order to maintain the vibrancy of that color


I did a royal blue print on gold shirts once and ended up mixing a much lighter blue that the gold darkened up to just the right shade.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

We have some black shirts we do where we print royal (and other colors) with an UB in some areas and no UB in others. 2 different colors with one screen AND a softer print. It's fun to print a 3 color design that looks like a 6 color with simple spot colors. The less underbase the better as far as I'm concerned but most customers want everything to pop *shrug* 

Crappy pic but you get the idea


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

wrkalot said:


> We have some black shirts we do where we print royal (and other colors) with an UB in some areas and no UB in others. 2 different colors with one screen AND a softer print. It's fun to print a 3 color design that looks like a 6 color with simple spot colors. The less underbase the better as far as I'm concerned but most customers want everything to pop *shrug*
> 
> Crappy pic but you get the idea


Yup! That's a great tip. On a black shirt, I recently did a gradient halftone white underbase with a solid dark blue overprint. Gave me a smoother effect than halftoning the blue (it's for a dusk/night sky).


----------

